# MAC #35's



## dallasashley (Aug 14, 2013)

Sigh, these babies are so beautiful! I'm obsessed with them and I don't even own a pair haha. As soon as I get paid, I may have to buy a pair (or 3) but I was wondering if someone might clear something up for me. Are these permanent now? I know at one point they were not, but were re-released with the Marilyn Monroe collection and they are still on the website as of today. I would just hate to officially try them out, fall in love and then never be able to get a hold of them again. Any info on them would be greatly appreciated. Also, if any of you have tried them, opinions or any pictures even would be awesome!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 18, 2013)

When they first came out, they were perm, but then were DCd. When they relaunched with MM, they were made perm once again. They aren't curled like most lashes, so they're pretty straight, so keep that in mind. I own a few pair, but rarely wear them as they're too narrow for my eye shape. If you google them you can find a lot of pics.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 RissRose2 from YT


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 28, 2013)

Okay so I desperately need help/suggestions with the 35s. I love them! I love the length, the color, the spacing...but like [@]erine1881[/@] says: they're so straight. Does anyone have suggestions on how to get them to look a little bit better? For me they stick straight out instead of up. HELP?!!?!!? Please!!!


----------



## dallasashley (Dec 2, 2013)

You could curl them with a lash curler? I haven't curled any MAC lashes before, but I have done that to an Ardell pair. Though I have to warn you once I did that I couldn't really re-use them like I normally do. :/


----------



## jaeljasmine (Dec 2, 2013)

dallasashley said:


> You could curl them with a lash curler? I haven't curled any MAC lashes before, but I have done that to an Ardell pair. Though I have to warn you once I did that I couldn't really re-use them like I normally do. :/


 So I curled them. GREAT success. I mean holy moly they looked spectacular. I feel like stockpiling them now just in case MAC does something silly again - like discontinuing them...


----------



## dallasashley (Dec 3, 2013)

Yay! 

  You should post a pic!!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jaeljasmine (Dec 18, 2013)

I didn't even think to take pictures... These are the best I could track down from my friends. It was about 2am... So started looking like a hot mess...


----------



## dallasashley (Dec 20, 2013)

They look great on you!


----------

